# PROTECT THE SUBSTITUTE TEACHERS FROM THE SOCIALIST LAUSD UNION THUGS !!!



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

*Let's see, by last account it is 30,000 or so Liberal Lemming Teachers who are *
*on strike.....doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that these unhinged *
*Union employees are going to harm somone here real soon......*
*If they cannot figure out that the District doesn't have the funds to meet their*
*demands AND stay solvent, then who's to say they won't resort to physically *
*harming substitute teachers who are showing up to do the job these " Thugs " won't !*

*Photo below of Liberal Lemming Teachers harassing and threatening a substitute who showed up to TEACH students !*

*




*

*




*

*




*

*Communist Party agrees with UTLA: “Enough is enough!”
Home > Article > Communist Party agrees with UTLA: “Enough is enough!”

EmailShare

BY:Communist Party USA| January 14, 2019
*








*I'm not posting the article, it's enough that what I've been saying is happening in California at a pace so rapid most people aren't even aware of the dire, YES dire situation being cultivated here in this State !

Absolutely sickening ......

So YES the Substitute Teachers NEED Protection from the LAUSD Thugs that
are threatening them as they show up to do the JOB the Thugs are NOT willing to do unless they are paid the Ransom they demand !
The Ransom is the Savings in the LAUSD accounts for " Rainy " days......
*


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

*Thug Mentality on display thru the Comment in red displayed with the Photo below ......*
*( Notice how " They " view themselves with the Gang sign logo as a header..... )*

*       DSA Los Angeles *‏Verified account @*DSA_LosAngeles* 4h4 hours ago


They ramped up the police presence over at Robert F Kennedy Community Schools today and brought in LAUSD’s Cruella de Vil of an attorney to watch us. Nice try @*AustinLASchools*. #*UTLAStrong* #*RedForEd* #*StrikeReady*


----------



## nononono (Jan 16, 2019)

*No wonder the Children don't learn anything substantive in LAUSD !*

*It's all about the Teachers Socialist Agenda in California.....*

*Absolutely Sickening !*


*




*


----------

